# S3 EA888 2.0 TFSI Tech Analysis



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I got my hands on some in-depth tech information about the new S3's engine. It's EA888, but the most powerful iteration of this engine series yet. I've set it up as a tech feature and you can read it here: http://fourtitude.com/features/Misc...sis-next-generation-2-0-tfsi-for-new-audi-s3/


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Oh man. Again: Please AUDI take my money!

I love this engine, I want this car. I am praying to the Audi gods for the S3 sportback in the good old USA. 

I just don't understand why not bring it as an order-only car for one year to see how it does? It seems like they wouldn't lose that much money.


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

fjork_duf said:


> Oh man. Again: Please AUDI take my money!
> 
> I love this engine, I want this car. I am praying to the Audi gods for the S3 sportback in the good old USA.
> 
> I just don't understand why not bring it as an order-only car for one year to see how it does? It seems like they wouldn't lose that much money.


You gotta get in line behind me 
I am not gonna make the same mistake I did w/ the A4 - I want a wagon this go around.
But, if the S3 only comes in sedan, then sedan it is.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I like what they're doing to improve things all around. My question is have these changes addressed the issue that all FSI engines have.... namely the carbon buildup that requires routine cleaning every 15k to 20k miles?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

cyberpmg said:


> I like what they're doing to improve things all around. My question is have these changes addressed the issue that all FSI engines have.... namely the carbon buildup that requires routine cleaning every 15k to 20k miles?


The carbon buildup issue is caused by direct injection, which avoids any fuel from washing over the valves. The new Gen3 EA888 introduces indirect injection, which should help significantly reduce the caking problem.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Anyone care to respond to this interesting comment left on the article?



> Seth Anderson · Automotive Technician at RIVERCITY Autowerks
> Ive heard the greats for years. What did you skimp on. The oil consumption, the FSI cam and HPP, the crankcase breather valve, long crank issues, intake runner flap motor and on and on and that is just the 2.0T FSI.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Travis Grundke said:


> The carbon buildup issue is caused by direct injection, which avoids any fuel from washing over the valves. The new Gen3 EA888 introduces indirect injection, which should help significantly reduce the caking problem.


Good to know! I would imagine that the cleaning will still be needed, but with less frequency, making it easier on the owner's operating cost.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

sweet thanks George!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> Anyone care to respond to this interesting comment left on the article?


All problems that the Gen1 Motor had, not Gen2. Let's hope that the Gen3 continues the massive improvements that the Gen2 brought.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

fjork_duf said:


> Oh man. Again: Please AUDI take my money!
> 
> I love this engine, I want this car. I am praying to the Audi gods for the S3 sportback in the good old USA.
> 
> I just don't understand why not bring it as an order-only car for one year to see how it does? It seems like they wouldn't lose that much money.


why do i think we are getting the e tron sportback instead.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> why do i think we are getting the e tronic sportback instead.


Likely because Audi has publicly stated that they are interested in bringing the A3 Sportback to North America "in alternative powertrain" configurations.

Adding fuel to the fire, Audi is building an e-gas plant in New Mexico as we talk...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CnMHZYDg8s

http://www.audi-future-lab-mobility.com/downloads/Audi_Mobility_ENG.pdf


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Why is VAG developing 2 separate lines of 4 cylinder engine? The EA211 seems to have the same bore spacing and offers features like cylinder deactivation. It is also made of alum block and weighs 100LB less (you here this boasting of saving 5KG, when their other engine has a mass 45KG less). You would think the higher end one has all the feature of the low end one, plus more, but it doesn't seem to be.

Is the EA888 an Audi engine and EA211 a VW one?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

LWNY said:


> Why is VAG developing 2 separate lines of 4 cylinder engine? The EA211 seems to have the same bore spacing and offers features like cylinder deactivation. It is also made of alum block and weighs 100LB less (you here this boasting of saving 5KG, when their other engine has a mass 45KG less). You would think the higher end one has all the feature of the low end one, plus more, but it doesn't seem to be.
> 
> Is the EA888 an Audi engine and EA211 a VW one?


This should help answer a bunch of questions:

http://blog.caranddriver.com/we-sam...en’s-next-global-four-cylinder-engine-series/
http://www.cargroup.org/assets/speakers/presentations/40/schmidt_oliver.pdf

IIRC, the EA2xx series are VW developed, the EA8xx series are Audi developed. Both are modular, have the same mounting position and are essentially interchangeable. Audi brings MPI (multi-port injection) and valvelift to the table; Again, in a modular plug-and-play format. 

Both of those links provide a wealth of good information on the subject.


----------



## Resolute (May 15, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> This should help answer a bunch of questions:
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/we-sam...en’s-next-global-four-cylinder-engine-series/
> http://www.cargroup.org/assets/speakers/presentations/40/schmidt_oliver.pdf
> ...


According to the pdf you posted, the engines built in Silao, Mexico for the US market will not have valvelift on the exhaust, will utilize basic thermostat operation instead of the new rotary valve design, and they will not have the dual-injector setup (FSI only). If true, then the lack of MPI in the intake manifold really sucks, imo.

Will


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Resolute said:


> According to the pdf you posted, the engines built in Silao, Mexico for the US market will not have valvelift on the exhaust, will utilize basic thermostat operation instead of the new rotary valve design, and they will not have the dual-injector setup (FSI only). If true, then the lack of MPI in the intake manifold really sucks, imo.
> 
> Will


Those engines built in Silao for the US Market will be (initially) specific to Volkswagens (Passat and Jetta GLI initially), not for any Audi product at this time.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Travis Grundke said:


> This should help answer a bunch of questions:
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/we-sam...en’s-next-global-four-cylinder-engine-series/
> http://www.cargroup.org/assets/speakers/presentations/40/schmidt_oliver.pdf
> ...


that's where I picked up some information like common bore spacing and engine weights.

Audi might tout the 2.0T being a lightweight at 149 kg, but AMG's 6.2 is only 187 kg. Note, the 2.5T in the RS3 is 183 kg, practically the same weight as AMG's 6.2


----------

